# Wolf Creek



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Splitboard.com TR*

Check out this TR from a friend of mine from 06. It should give you a pretty good idea of what is to the north of the pass.

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Wolf Creek recon


----------



## dirtbagpinner (Apr 25, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I need a little help on Wolf Creek Pass.... Not looking for the secret pow fields but I am planning to be down in the area in a week or so never been and really looking forward to it. Planning to ski lift service a few times but looking for suggestions on some BC tours off the pass. Ideas??


Interesting recent history regarding Wolf Creek Pass:

Foam-Core-Skier.com - Online Guidebook Generates Hate Mail from Wolf Creek Locals


----------



## mthurman (Jan 19, 2004)

*Too civilized*

While I appreciate the topic these guys were discussing, I was drawn off to a side conclusion: these guys are way too nice to each other.

I read through the posts on the link this morning and I have to say it gives you a whole new appreciation of the buzz. Words were largely spelled correctly, people relied on wide vocabularies and points were long and reasonably thought out.

I think they needed more mono syllabic grunts, f$%k-offs, sexual preference questions and an occasional turkey leg.

I love the many feral, hysterical, rude but many times well thought out responses on the buzz. Can you imagine what those guys would have thought of chunderboy (RIP)?

Mike


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Don't think I will put a 303 sticker on my car when I am down there. Thanks for the help. Peace


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*M Wave*

It's gotten ugly here before as well. Seriosly, it's not like the back country is that hard to figure out. A pair of binoculars will get you a line on the goods


----------

